# EURAMOBIL owners information



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

This may be old information to some but I have only recently found that Notts County Campers are official Euramobil parts importers and repairers etc and have been to the factory for training etc.
Euramobil have not been too well represented in the UK in the past but hopefully this will help.
I had a very helpful and informative e mail from them (Someone called Simon) giving all sorts of advice and information.
For me this is good news even though they are some distance from me.
Their website is www.nottscountycampers.co.uk May be worth a visit as it gives all sorts of information about their EM dealings and contacts etc.

As I said this may be old information to some but as usual I am always half a scat behind. And no I have no connection with this company, just post this for information of other owners who may not be aware.
Dave


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave, I shall look them up, certainly a bit of a trek for you.
Neil


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

neilanddot said:


> Thanks Dave, I shall look them up, certainly a bit of a trek for you.
> Neil


About 300 miles, not too bad if I need to.
Do go that sort of distance quite often although normally 260 miles or so. Went to Oxford recently, that's about 250
Dave


----------



## adymazz (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks that's very useful to know.


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Cheers Dave - best news for quite a while. Could be very useful despite distances.

Terry


----------

